

Federal government fears investigation for Merkel cell phone - zolder
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/merkel-handy-regierung-fuerchtet-ermittlungen-des-generalbundesanwalts-a-944218.html

======
zolder
original link: [http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/merkel-handy-
regierung-f...](http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/merkel-handy-regierung-
fuerchtet-ermittlungen-des-generalbundesanwalts-a-944218.html)

